

China Is Building an Army of Noodle-Making Robots - pawannitj
http://eater.com/archives/2012/08/17/china-is-building-an-army-of-noodle-making-robots.php

======
chii
The robot looks so much more complicated than it needs to be - i mean, the
flashing eyes and other shapes to make it into the figure of a human is a
total waste of material. Lower the cost, and make it an automated noodle
making machine (ala a pasta machine..oh wait, that already exists!).

